# Noticias y eventos > Anuncios y Noticias Mágicas >  JORGE BLASS Y FERNANDO BOTELLALA FUERZA DE LA ILUSIÓN

## fenixdelamagia

Mas información en: Teatro Circo Price - Archivo espectÃ¡culos

Un mago de la calidad de Jorge Blass y un Licenciado en Biologia. Curiosa combinación para una conferencia que despierta cierta intriga.

Saludos amigos del foro.

----------

